# Poult Reports: 2022



## Gut_Pile (May 16, 2022)

Date
County
# of poults and relative size

Let's hear em!


----------



## Fieldglass (May 17, 2022)

Piedmont region, looks to be 9. Godspeed, little ones.


----------



## Kev (May 17, 2022)

5/15/22
Warren
3 poults - tiny chicks


----------



## Fieldglass (May 17, 2022)

Not the best data spec, but a friend just told me he saw "a crap load" of poults and 2 hens at a low harvest numbers Piedmont Region WMA on Sunday.....So whatever a "crap load" of poults is, on May 15th, in middle GA...


----------



## Ace1313 (May 17, 2022)

Mitchell County
May 12th
7 poults
Week to 10 days old


----------



## Dhavoc (May 17, 2022)

5/17/22
Wilkes County
7 poults


----------



## Ace1313 (May 18, 2022)

5/18
Mitchell County
2 hens 
9 poults


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 19, 2022)

Not GA...but still worth noting

Calloway County, KY

1 hen, 12 poults


----------



## Fieldglass (May 19, 2022)

Same spot as my initial pic above. Havent seen the 9 poults in 2 days, heres a hen with 1. 

Did she really lose 8 in 48 hours? Diff hen? Dang.


----------



## Fieldglass (May 21, 2022)

Fieldglass said:


> Same spot as my initial pic above. Havent seen the 9 poults in 2 days, heres a hen with 1.
> 
> Did she really lose 8 in 48 hours? Diff hen? Dang.
> 
> View attachment 1152593



Still a hen with 1, crazy if she lost those 8 in 48 hours per my first pics here. 

Hope more folks have intel to share here, im hoping we had a good hatch.


----------



## antharper (May 21, 2022)

Fieldglass said:


> View attachment 1152907
> 
> 
> Still a hen with 1, crazy if she lost those 8 in 48 hours per my first pics here.
> ...


Hopefully the one with 9 will show back up with all of them . But if I had to bet I’d say that’s her . Our woods are full of predators


----------



## Bigearl68 (May 21, 2022)

You have to remember that everything eats turkeys!


----------



## Gutbucket (May 22, 2022)

5/20/22
Candler Co.
3 Hens
20-30 poults !!!

Walked into the middle of them in an over grow food plot.   All of the poults could fly and flushed like quail in 3 different groups.  Hens stood their ground.   I turned and left the way I came in.    Seems like they hatched awful early...

I only saw one gobble and three hens all year.   Worst season I've ever had.  I guess the old gobber did his part though


----------



## bfriendly (May 22, 2022)

Gutbucket said:


> 5/20/22
> Candler Co.
> 3 Hens
> 20-30 poults !!!
> ...



I had zero chances this season so it was my worst thus far too……I only heard gobbling the first week too. Love seeing poult pics, but I haven’t  seen any chics yet.


----------



## fireman32 (May 27, 2022)

1 hen with least 1 poult here at my house. She was pretty far out in a field to get a good look. Poult was quail size. This was also the first poult I’ve ever seen here in the 25 years I’ve lived here.


----------



## fireman32 (May 28, 2022)

May 28
Dooly
1 hen with 5 poults, May have been the same one I saw yesterday. Just under quail size.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 31, 2022)

5/25 
Laurens County
2 hens, 14 poults


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 4, 2022)

GA DNR Turkey Poult Survey (arcgis.com)


----------



## gobble79 (Jun 7, 2022)

1 hen 9 chicken size poults. Crawford county


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 10, 2022)

6/6- 1 hen 8 quail sized poults
Oglethorpe county


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2022)

I had been getting 4 different hens coming to a hog feeder with NO poults with them. Batteries went dead 10 days ago. This is in an area of our club that I hunted a good bit and heard gobbles right to the last day of the season. Killed one bird in there and came close to my second. There are a bunch of hogs in the area and I’ve had as many as 4 coons on camera at a time.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 21, 2022)

I’ve see a few hens at the house and at my place in the mountains. None were with poults that I could see.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 21, 2022)

I haven’t been a serious reporter on this thread, but I’ve seen as good of poult numbers over the portions of Thomas and Brooks counties that I frequent as I ever have.  Numerous weekly sightings of poults now in the bantam chicken to full size chicken range.  Couldn’t be happier with the class of ‘22 around here.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 21, 2022)

Saw my hen reported earlier with 8 quail sized poults.  There are actually 9 and they are bantam hen sized now


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 22, 2022)

6/10/22
White County

Hen with only 1 poult (less than a week old)


----------



## Dupree (Jun 23, 2022)

I have not seen any poults yet. I have seen quite a few hens by themselves though. 
I did see 4 hens on Sunday in different fields in Polk county that were in grass 18” tall that could have had poults.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 23, 2022)

I watched a hen and 12 bitties this evening. I don’t know how big of a clutch they have, but momma done well. Right on the edge of a 2 year cutover.


----------



## bluefieldbowhunter (Jun 28, 2022)

Another good hatch on my 75 ac in Pulaski. Property has a lot of early successional habitat and edge. Second year in a row with large groups of poults seen. Hoping to keep improving habitat and trapping predators.


----------



## Dhavoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Wilkes County


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 30, 2022)

Would love to see that pic on my trail camera!


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jun 30, 2022)

6/25/22
White County

2 hens in tall grass, I pretty sure both had poults, but could see them through the grass.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 1, 2022)

6/30
Carroll county 
1 hen with 1 chicken sized poult


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 1, 2022)

Saw what I’m pretty sure is the same poults from earlier this year that I posted about on 6/28 or so. Looked to be about half grown now. 2 hens, 5 poults.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 1, 2022)

Finally saw 2 different hens in Gilmer county: one had 5 poults, one had 2 poults. ?

Not far from where I saw the two poults ran over in the road.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 1, 2022)

7/1
Brooks Co

4 adult hens sporting +/- 20 poults. Poults were now dressed in full “adult” plumage. Barred wings, naked heads, etc. It was a very cool sighting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 2, 2022)

Saw this one yesterday morning with 6 lil' bitty fellers.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jul 2, 2022)

Had 15 here in Fulton in the back yard...they have dropped to 9 at last count...hawk is giving them heck...


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Saw this one yesterday morning with 6 lil' bitty fellers.
> 
> View attachment 1161147



That’s a great thing to see. Man, those are so much younger than the S GA poults it’s crazy!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> That’s a great thing to see. Man, those are so much younger than the S GA poults it’s crazy!


These were over 4,000' elevation.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 5, 2022)

Wilkes county, flushed up 7 chicken size poults in a hay field Saturday. This was great to see. I thought a space ship came down and took all our turkeys to Mars. They flew great also.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 5, 2022)

Baker County

3 Hens 10 Poults


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 11, 2022)

Early County

4 Hens 20+ Poults


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 11, 2022)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Wilkes county, flushed up 7 chicken size poults in a hay field Saturday. This was great to see. I thought a space ship came down and took all our turkeys to Mars. They flew great also.


If they`ve made it to flight status they have a good chance.


----------



## Dhavoc (Jul 14, 2022)

Hen with the poults around the house in Cherokee County. (Only see 2 in this pic)__


----------



## Dupree (Jul 14, 2022)

Haralson county. 
7/12. 2 hens with 6+ poults about 12” tall. They were able to fly well.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 15, 2022)

Just pulled a card from behind my house. Had multiple pics of her from yesterday, I think she only has one. First turkeys I’ve seen on my property in over a year.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 17, 2022)

I've seen more poults this summer than in the last few years! Whatever the reason I'm sure glad to see 'em!


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 17, 2022)

strothershwacker said:


> I've seen more poults this summer than in the last few years! Whatever the reason I'm sure glad to see 'em!


There’s something known as a “ poult storm “ . I guess it could apply to quail or any other game species. The theory is that in a given area so many poults are hatched that they overwhelm the resident predator population and more survive. Predators can only take so many in a given time frame, so more make it to flying stage. Not saying that that’s occurring by any means, but sure would be nice if we had a couple of seasons where it did, even if only in certain areas of the state.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Lincoln County:

1 hen had 4 poults

Mile down the road another hen had:

1 hen had 8 poults


----------



## JamesG (Jul 18, 2022)

06/25/22 4 hens at least 12 poults 10-12"tall
07/16/22 one hen, 8-10 poults 10-12"tall
Paulding


----------



## ucfireman (Jul 19, 2022)

7-18-2022
Coweta County
I have not been around but only had 1 hen on camera and no poults.


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 20, 2022)

Still not being very technical in my counting but I’m positive there are around 40+ poults on the northern portion of the plantation I manage.  The tract is around 500 acres. There is one giant group, one 2 hen large group and a new two hen batch that stepped in front of the tractor Monday that consisted of another 8 poults.  The new batch is noticeably smaller and younger but doing great despite it.  This is the best hatch and raising I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 24, 2022)

Carroll county. 7/24. 
Was driving down a state highway this morning on my way to a new Alabama club and saw 1 hen with at least 8 laying hen sized poults. As many as 12. She had a bunch. 
Alabama club has a lot of turkey sign, but only saw 1 gobbler.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Jul 24, 2022)

Screven county, unfortunately I've seen half a dozen different hens without a single poult. I do what I can with predators of all sizes, don't think neighbors do much if anything. Between their clear cuts and now the thick regrowth, area turkey sightings are way down last couple of years.


----------



## antharper (Jul 25, 2022)

Today , Troup co . 2 hens with 18 nice size Poults . And 1 big gobbler


----------



## Slingshot85 (Jul 26, 2022)

Franklin County. I've been seeing 2 hens with 6 poults the last few weeks.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 26, 2022)

Dawson, Pickens, Gilmer counties, have seen a number of lone hens on or near the road while driving, not a single poult.


----------



## antharper (Jul 30, 2022)

Proud to say I seen another big group this morning in Troup co . 3-4 hens with 2 different sized poults . At least 10-20 , they were in tall grass beside the hwy eating the seeds .


----------



## roscoe54 (Jul 31, 2022)

Dodge County I had four on camera with a hen. my neighbor saw Twelve and two hen's


----------



## Dupree (Jul 31, 2022)

It’s not Georgia, but not too far across the line in Bama. New club I joined.


----------



## Echo (Jul 31, 2022)

This afternoon in Greene County - seven healthy sized poults accompanied by three hens. Nice to see!


----------



## Dupree (Aug 2, 2022)

Dupree said:


> Haralson county.
> 7/12. 2 hens with 6+ poults about 12” tall. They were able to fly well.


Saw these 2 hens yesterday and they only had 3. I’m seeing them at a house I’m finishing up. They sure have enjoyed the wheat straw and grass seed in the areas that isn’t sod.


----------



## antharper (Aug 7, 2022)

2 hens this morning , both with 5 poults each . One in Troup other in Heard . By hwy feeding on grass seeds


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 8, 2022)

8/7 - Early county

5 hens, 0 poults


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 8, 2022)

Couple days ago,


----------



## Fieldglass (Aug 8, 2022)

8-6-22, 1 hen, 7 poults

8-8-22, 5 hens, zero poults

Middle Ga


----------



## across the river (Aug 9, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Couple days ago, View attachment 1168587



I saw a hen with 4 about the same size Sunday afternoon.  Hopefully they are big enough at that point to all make it.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 12, 2022)

Two hens and 2 large poults wearing out the seeds in my hay field.


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 16, 2022)

We’re done being able to count poults here now. There’s just turkeys out there now. All grown up…

I can’t say enough how pleased I am with the numbers in Brooks/Thomas. Look’n like the good old days around here lately.  Another good year and we can all be pumped the Turkey Doc saved us.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 17, 2022)

8-17 Hancock County Saw a small flock of Ten Turkeys, hens and poult's. I know two of the birds were for sure poult's and there may have been two other birds that were poults also but I couldn't positively say for sure.  They were with Six hens.


----------



## Fieldglass (Aug 19, 2022)

8-16-22, one hen and two fresh quail sized poults.....Middle georgia. I drive by this field all the time, ill try and get a pic next visit if it rains


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 19, 2022)

8/19 - Early County

2 hens, 7 poults


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Seen six this morning that looked like they weighed around six pounds or so.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 24, 2022)

Just saw a hen with at least 3 poults this morning.  First poults I have seen up here in 3 years.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 24, 2022)

Gilmer/Fannin county line. 4 mature hens; about 12 poults of various sizes. Wonder which hens poults were theirs.


----------



## roscoe54 (Aug 27, 2022)

Dodge County


----------



## billy336 (Sep 3, 2022)

Looks like four made it in Berrien, thank you mama hen


----------



## Dupree (Sep 4, 2022)

8/28 
Polk county 
Saw 2 hens with 6 poults 50% grown, and then saw 9 turkeys I believe to be 2 mature hens and 7 poults. They were 90%.


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 19, 2022)

Do y’all think their is a difference in the average age of poults from extreme S GA to extreme N GA?  I do, but the biologists do not.  Our poults here have been indistinguishable from the mothers for a while now.


----------



## Hooch (Sep 25, 2022)

Seen a couple of groups of Jake’s and toms, also 3 groups of hens with poults at different locations in Paulding Forest.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 6, 2022)

Saw a couple hens with 4 poults in the group yesterday.....strutn tom following them around...still or already, not sure


----------



## Dupree (Oct 11, 2022)

I’ve seen several flocks recently while driving. Can’t distinguish between poults and hens anymore. Not while driving anyways.


----------



## Hoosier06 (Oct 13, 2022)

Moved out of GA for a new job. Drove around private fields on edge of 20k acres of public on a cold sunny morning last week. Lost count after 50 birds, more likely 100. Tons of 10 pound range turkeys. Some states got it going on. The main differences I notice between the states: no pine plantations, no fire ants, plenty of big timber, plenty of water, plenty of mixed Pasteur and field openings, not a lot of corn(less ag for coons to get fat on) and I don’t see as many coons hit on the road here.


----------



## Turkeytider (Oct 14, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> Moved out of GA for a new job. Drove around private fields on edge of 20k acres of public on a cold sunny morning last week. Lost count after 50 birds, more likely 100. Tons of 10 pound range turkeys. Some states got it going on. The main differences I notice between the states: no pine plantations, no fire ants, plenty of big timber, plenty of water, plenty of mixed Pasteur and field openings, not a lot of corn(less ag for coons to get fat on) and I don’t see as many coons hit on the road here.


And where might you be?


----------



## Hoosier06 (Oct 14, 2022)

Turkeytider said:


> And where might you be?


Once the tubers burn it and it gets overrun I'll talk about it in the past tense. It's funny because I asked some locals about the area and they speak like poker players.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 3, 2022)

Hoosier06 said:


> Once the tubers burn it and it gets overrun I'll talk about it in the past tense. It's funny because I asked some locals about the area and they speak like poker players.



You’re being secretive to protect an entire state?  Nice!


----------

